# Newbie from KY



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT TBAG. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## dusters (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to AT, enjoy your stay.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

*Welcome*

You're goin' to love this place TBAG.

You'll be safe shooting a Mathews on here. :wink:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Weclome to ArcheryTalk TBAG. We are happy to have ya. You'll learn alot here. A wealth of knowledge here my friend. Post up and return often.:thumbs_up :welcome:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

welcome to AT great site


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

*welcome*

hello and welcome to archery talk epsi:


----------



## oldshooter (Sep 10, 2006)

*Welcome fellow Kentuckian,glad ya made it*


----------

